# lock nut tool



## jtashaffer (Sep 8, 2010)

What do you guys use for tighten lock nuts. I have the one from channel lock or the good ol punch and hammer.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Beefy slotted screwdriver and linesman pliers to beat on it.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Yep*



FrunkSlammer said:


> Beefy slotted screwdriver and linesman pliers to beat on it.


 That was THE only way we were allowed to do it in school!


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Klein Reaming/ Locknut pliers.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/KLEIN-TOOLS-Conduit-Locknut-and-Reaming-Pliers-2DHA6


----------



## Calebxx12 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ill stick with my milwaukee beater and a hammer haha


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

Channelock 960 Lock-nut pliers


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If they want a ground wire, what's the difference?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Limpy said:


> Tool for what? Hand tight is all you need. :thumbup:


I see what you did there.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd only get one if i was a gift. Too many boxes have the lock-nuts behind the tabs to screw devices/plaster-rings on.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Acadian9 said:


> I'd only get one if i was a gift. Too many boxes have the lock-nuts behind the tabs to screw devices/plaster-rings on.


Oooooooohhhhhh..... Handy box usage will get you fired from my company.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Beefy slotted screwdriver and linesman pliers to beat on it.


That's what I do too


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Beefy slotted screwdriver and linesman pliers to beat on it.


Is there any other way to do it?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

"Locknut". sounds like a Venerial disease.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Limpy said:


> Insert the connector about 90 degrees from the position you want it to be in. Thread the locknut on and tighten it down as far as you can. Turn the connector with your hand until it's in the right position. It should be nice and tight and where you need it to be.


how dare you admit to that


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Limpy said:


> Insert the connector about 90 degrees from the position you want it to be in. Thread the locknut on and tighten it down as far as you can. Turn the connector with your hand until it's in the right position. It should be nice and tight and where you need it to be.


No, really? I never thought of that.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I usually grip the connector with my 430's. but was taught to use my beater and lineman.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Limpy said:


> I'm probably the best electrician here so I should help out and teach others how to do things correctly.


Nice. Typical electrician. I like it


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

Goldagain said:


> "Locknut". sounds like a Venerial disease.


Lol....


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

tighten by hand till about 1/4 from where you want it to be , then turn with channel locks to where its tight and should be, looking at you! to where the screw is looking at you!


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the channel lock locknut pliers. I like them a lot for 1/2-1" conduit. Biggest then that I use a beater and my nines. I haven't seen the Klein ones before. They look sturdier then the channel locks but look like they would be tough to get on some of the locknuts.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I never even heard of a locknut wrench until someone posted it here. If I saw someone using one I think the first thing that would come into my mind would be "so that's what $20,000 and a tech school degree gets you"


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I see no need to buy a special "tool" when a screwdriver and lineman's does the job perfectly..


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> I see no need to buy a special "tool" when a screwdriver and lineman's does the job perfectly..


For locknuts that a screwdriver doesn't work well on, like connectors coming in the back of the box.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Wireless said:


> For locknuts that a screwdriver doesn't work well on, like connectors coming in the back of the box.


I have always used these..


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> I have always used these..


I think the locknut tool is narrower when open. It is a lot easier to use in a single gang deep box. I agree, it is not necessary for the job yet it has it's benefits.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I use slip joint pliers if they are on me. If not I use my bent scratch awl and a hammer or linemens


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

electricmalone said:


> Oooooooohhhhhh..... Handy box usage will get you fired from my company.


I'm sorry. Can you say that in English please? :blink:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

B4T said:


> I have always used these..


I do the same thing. For romex connectors and what not, I tighten by hand to about an 1/8 of a turn from where I want it, then grab the connector with my linemans and tighten it down. For bigger stuff, I beat the locknut with my beater screwdriver and linemans. Like B4T, for back of the box stuff I just tighten down with my needlenose for up to ~1" locknuts, and my channies for the rest.


----------

